# 5901 viper?



## Mr.what (Apr 12, 2010)

Please help!
I'm new to this forum, but wanted to know how to install Viper 5901. I have installed previous Viper 791, but this one seem to have more features. I would like to know what is exactly H3/1 pink wire. What is the purpose of this wire? I heard that it can be program for accessories as well as input. If I want to use it as a power supply from a 30amp fuse, will it cause any damage to the alarm module? Second, what is exactly Ignition 2 flex relay pin (H3/8) on heavy gauge remote start connector? Last, what is Isolation wire or multiplex circuit on H1/4 on primary harness? Please explain each one. Thanks,


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

pink wire is the ignition 1 wire, the orange wire is the programmable accessory.


----------

